# Misono... sharpening...thinning..?



## Mr.Kovac (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey guys!

I have Misono Gyoto 21". As everyone knows they are crazy damn sharp...In the time when I started to sharpen it for a first few times I wasn't educated enough about sharpening...70/30 bevels...Misono steel and etc...So, that time I even tried to set 50/50 bevel instead of manufacturers one... because i couldn't make proper sharpening... Of course, it didnt work well and I give up for a year... plus I started to use another knife by Kasumi...
So, now.. I became interested how to fix my Misono finally...I know and I fully understand that I probably damaged it a lot but still...
I was using #1500 and #3000 stones for that..but I even couldn't create a burr..even with a more pressure and higher angle...Also, I can feel that my blade has some curved part..For now I have only idea to take #300 stone and to clean/remove all my work I've done before...I know that I was stupid to practice sharpening Misono without experience..but now it's too late...anyway..

Unfortunately, I cannot attached a photo to show more but I would be happy to hear what you think about it.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You really have to go out of your way to ruin a knife with sharpening stones. The bevel can be restored. Take it to someone who knows what they are doing and they can restore the bevel for you.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

It might be useful to know that Misonos have an overly convexed, weak edge out of the box as a result of buffering. No good idea to try to restore it. 
On most knives the right side of the blade is convex to allow food separation, while the left face is much flatter. In the case of Japanese knives the asymmetry makes that the very edge is off-centered to the left. You want the dominant - right - side bevel to be in-line with the convex right face, as one arc ending at the edge.
The left side bevel is very narrow, often at a much higher angle, to balance friction on both sides and reduce steering.
Here a choil photo of a yo-deba. A gyuto basically has the same geometry, but much thinner. As it is a choil photo right and left are inverted.

In your case I would start by thinning both sides at the lowest possible angle until the very edge has been reached. Verify the scratch pattern or use the marker trick. Do this with a coarse stone. Raise a burr to make sure the original edge is completely gone. 
Start again with a medium-coarse stone. 
On the right side, raise the spine little by little and end at some 12 degrees. 
Deburr on the left side at 17 degrees or so and make a straight bevel. A few passes should do. Deburr the right side.


----------



## Mr.Kovac (Dec 22, 2018)

benuser said:


> It might be useful to know that Misonos have an overly convexed, weak edge out of the box as a result of buffering. No good idea to try to restore it.
> On most knives the right side of the blade is convex to allow food separation, while the left face is much flatter. In the case of Japanese knives the asymmetry makes that the very edge is off-centered to the left. You want the dominant - right - side bevel to be in-line with the convex right face, as one arc ending at the edge.
> The left side bevel is very narrow, often at a much higher angle, to balance friction on both sides and reduce steering.
> Here a choil photo of a yo-deba. A gyuto basically has the same geometry, but much thinner. As it is a choil photo right and left are inverted.
> ...


Thank you for your feedback. I hope, it still could be repaired
Definitely, I will try that soon.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr.Kovac said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I hope, it still could be repaired
> Definitely, I will try that soon.


My pleasure. Let us know how it works out. Believe me, anything can be readjusted. Only thing we cannot is adding steel where it has gone. That certainly not the case here.


----------

